# άθος



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 3, 2014)

Γεια σας

Αυτή η μαντινάδα είναι όρκος αγάπης:

Μες στη φωθιά να καίγομαι, σαν το κερί να λιώνω,
Άθος να γίνει το κορμί για σε, δε μετανιώνω.

Αλλά τι θα πει άθος; Πώς ετυμολογείται;

Μἠπως μπορεί κανείς να μεταφράσει τη μαντινάδα στα κανονικά νεοελληνικά;

Με χαιρετισμούς

Σίμων


----------



## Themis (Oct 3, 2014)

Καλημέρα, Σίμωνα. Τη λέξη "άθος" δεν την ήξερα. Την έμαθα με την ευκαιρία του ερωτήματός σου από το Βικιλεξικό: στάχτη (άγνωστης ετυμολογίας).
Η μαντινάδα λέει: Ακόμα κι αν είναι να καώ στη φωτιά για σένα, να λιώσω σαν το κερί, να γίνει το κορμί μου στάχτη, και πάλι δεν μετανιώνω [που σε αγάπησα].


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2014)

Για τον _άθο_ περισσότερα σε Κριαρά και Γεωργακά:

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αθος&sin=all


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2014)

daeman said:


> Για τούτο οπού 'ναι φρόνιμος, μηδέ χαθεί στα πάθη
> Το ρόδο κι όμορφος αθός γεννάται μες στ' αγκάθι
> ...
> Αθούς λέμε στην Κρήτη τους ανθούς. Η λέξη είναι γένους αρσενικού. Είναι *ο* αθός. Από τον ανθό και όχι το άνθος. Και ο τόνος στο ο. *Γιατί στο α, η λέξη γίνεται* *άθος και σημαίνει στάχτη*. Τη συναντούμε στον Ερωτόκριτο του Κορνάρου και στην Ερωφίλη του Χορτάτζη, ίσως και σε παλαιότερα κείμενα που εγώ δεν έχω υπόψη μου...
> ...


Δρακόμαχος εκράζετο, έτσ' ήτον τ' όνομά του,
 σπίδες, λιοντάρια εσκότωσε με την παλικαριά του. 
H σγουραφιά τση κεφαλής δείχνει την όρεξίν του,
 πως χαίρεται στα βάσανα και θρέφει τη ζωήν του.

Eίχεν εκείνο το Πουλί που στη φωτιά σιμώνει,
 καίγεται, κι *άθος *γίνεται, και πάλιν ξανανιώνει.
Eλέγασιν τα γράμματα, σ' όποιον κι αν τα διαβάζει, 
 πως η φωτιά, που τον κεντά, δροσίζει, όχι να βράζει·
"Όσο σιμώνω στη φωτιάν, και βράζει και κεντά με,
 τόσο και ξανανιώνει με, γιατρεύγει και φελά με."
erotokritos.users.uth.gr/erotokritos.htm

Κι εσύ, θεέ, που τ' όρισες, δώσ' δύναμη κι εμένα 
να κάμω τ' ανημπόρετα σήμερο μπορεμένα, 
να τόνε δω *άθος *να γενεί, να μην αναδακρυώσω, 
και τη θυσία όπου ζητάς, σωστή να σου τη δώσω.
«Η θυσία του Αβραάμ»

Έσβησε η φλόγα του σεβντά που 'καιγε την καρδιά μου 
και πόμειναν στην παραστιά *άθος *τα όνειρα μου
...
Γιάηντα, πουλί μου, έφυγες, καημό 'χω να το μάθω 
και μπλιο δεν εξανάκαμε η παραστιά μου *άθο 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B7fytnU9Qo

*ο άθος* = η στάχτη (< αρχ. ελλ. αἶθος = καύσωνας, φωτιά < αἴθω = καίω)
https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=...4LwExW7jn8Bi3Lyqg&sig2=WLwBgKIOUSmvH6AA6vqGfA


Και η Αθοκουτάλα, η Σταχτοπούτα. 



daeman said:


> Ευχαριστώ που μου θύμισες την _Αθοκουτάλα _και το παραμύθι όπως μου το 'λεγε η γιαγιά μου πριν από 45+ χρόνια (τη δεύτερη παραλλαγή, σελ. 106-108). Εμένα μ' έλεγε *αθοκάτσουλο*_*_, επειδή συνέχεια σκάλιζα την παραστιά (κι ακόμα δεν έχω σταματήσει) και μουζωνόμουνα με τον άθο. Καλή της ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται.



* αθοκάτσουλο = γατάκι της στάχτης, Σίμωνα.

Κι ο που δεν ήταν φρόνιμος κι έκαμε τέθοια λάθη
φωθιά στο μπέτη κι ήβαλε, μέσα στον άθο εχάθη

Eλέγασιν τα γράμματα, σ' όποιον κι αν τα διαβάζει


----------



## Themis (Oct 3, 2014)

Σίμωνα, εσύ μην το διαβάσεις.

Αξιότιμον Κύριον Δαεμάνον, Σκορπιοφονιάν, Εν Θεσσαλικαίς Εσχατιαίς

Κύριε,

Κατόπιν της δαψιλούς τεκμηριώσεως ήν είχατε την ευαρέσκειαν να παραθέσητε περί της σημασίας και της κρητικότητος της λέξεως _άθος_, κατανοώ ότι αποβαίνει επιτακτική ανάγκη η άμεσος παρέμβασίς σας προς διάσωσιν της υπολήψεως του Συλλόγου Φίλων Ερωτοκρίτου διά της ατιμωτικής διαγραφής μου από τα μητρώα του.

Τελών εν αναμονή όπως ενεργήσητε τα δέοντα,

Θέμης

Υ.Γ. Και του τό 'λεγα, του βρωμοτεμπέλη. Αφού είναι εμφανώς κρητική η μαντινάδα, τρέχα να ψάξεις στον Ερωτόκριτο και άσε τις αδελφίστικες αναζητήσεις του Γούγλη. Δεν με άκουσε, καλά να πάθει.


----------



## skapeti (Oct 3, 2014)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Γεια σας
> Μἠπως μπορεί κανείς να μεταφράσει τη μαντινάδα στα κανονικά νεοελληνικά;



Δεν υπάρχουν κανονικά και μη κανονικά νεοελληνικά, υπάρχουν νεοελληνικά και κρητικά, και τα δυο είναι κανονικά. 
Εγώ θα έλεγα να μη την μεταφράσεις να την αφήσεις έτσι γιατί θα χάσει, στα αυτιά μου τουλάχιστον.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2014)

skapeti said:


> Δεν υπάρχουν κανονικά και μη κανονικά νεοελληνικά, υπάρχουν νεοελληνικά και κρητικά, και τα δυο είναι κανονικά.
> Εγώ θα έλεγα να μη την μεταφράσεις να την αφήσεις έτσι γιατί θα χάσει, στα αυτιά μου τουλάχιστον.



Φίλε skapeti, νομίζω ότι παρεξήγησες. Ο Σίμωνας δεν έχει μητρική γλώσσα τα ελληνικά σε καμιά μορφή τους και η διατύπωσή του δεν δείχνει αξιολογική κρίση για την κανονικότητα ή μη αυτών των μορφών. Αν διαβάσεις π.χ. εκείνο το νήμα όπου ο άνθρωπος μάς πρωτοείπε μερικά πράγματα για τον εαυτό του, πιστεύω ότι θα το διαπιστώσεις κι εσύ. Και βέβαια δεν θέλει να μεταφράσει τη μαντινιάδα για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, μόνο για να την καταλάβει, να τη νογάται, να τηνε νιώσει. 

Τον που θα πει ντοπιολαλιά πως είναι τιποτένια
να τον στολίσω θέλω γω, πριχού τον δώσω εσένα


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2014)

Themis said:


> ...
> Κατόπιν της δαψιλούς τεκμηριώσεως ήν είχατε την ευαρέσκειαν να παραθέσητε περί της σημασίας και της κρητικότητος της λέξεως _άθος_, κατανοώ ότι αποβαίνει επιτακτική ανάγκη η άμεσος παρέμβασίς σας προς διάσωσιν της υπολήψεως του Συλλόγου Φίλων Ερωτοκρίτου διά της ατιμωτικής διαγραφής μου από τα μητρώα του.
> 
> Τελών εν αναμονή όπως ενεργήσητε τα δέοντα,
> ...



Ώφου κι ιντά 'παθα παέ, ιντά 'ναι τούτα πάλε;
Του Ρώκριτου τσι διαγραφές ίντα τσι θες, κουμπάρε;

Μπορεί να κάμει ο σύλλογος δίχως τον πρόκριτό του
που την εικόνα του φορεί ψηλά στο κούτελό του;
Κατέχει τον κιανείς παέ καλύτερο από σένα;
Στο σπλάχνο τον εδίδαξες και μη μου λες εμένα
πως θέ' να σβήσω τάχατες εσέ απ' τα μητρώα
του σύλλογου κατάστιχα απού 'χεις-τα πατρώα

Εγώ να ξεγιβεντιστώ, τσι Φίλους ν' αρφανέψω
κι απόι ίντα θα γενώ, π' αμοναχός θα ρέψω
εσένα σα δε θα 'χω μπλιο τούτα ν' αναθιβάνω,
σε να διαβάζω, να γρικώ, μαζί σου ν' αναπιάνω;

Μα το κατές εδά καλά: σα φέρνεις γύρου γύρου,
κάποια στιγμή θα ξεχαστείς -συβαίνει και τ' Ομήρου-
κι αντί να ψάξεις τσι πηγές να πιεις νερό κρουστάλλι
στον άθο αν πας να μουζωθείς, σε προλαβαίνουν άλλοι

Μόνο ν' αφήσεις τσι ντροπές, την κεφαλή μην τύπτεις
παραίτηξέ τα ανε θες, να μη σε φάν' οι τύψεις
Κορώνα σ' έχει ο σύλλογος στην κεφαλή του απάνω
κι άλλον κιανέναν από σε στα πλια ψηλά δε βάνω


Και όσο για τη «δαψιλή» που μου 'πιδαψιλεύεις,
δώσε κιανένα δα ψιλό, αντί να με παινεύεις,
που με στιχάκια σου 'πλεξα μίαν υμνογραφίαν
κι αν με ρογέψεις για καλά, τάζω σου ιχνογραφίαν

Μα πες μου μόνο ίντα θες να σου ιχνογραφήσω
τ' αβαταράτσι ή το προφίλ, ίντα να προτιμήσω;


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2014)

Άφωνος!


----------



## Themis (Oct 4, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω τί διάβασα μόλις τώρα. Δαεμάνο ή Ερωτόκριτο;



daeman said:


> Μα πες μου μόνο ίντα θες να σου ιχνογραφήσω
> τ' αβαταράτσι ή το προφίλ, ίντα να προτιμήσω;


Δαεμάνε, μεταξύ μας, καλό τ' αβαταράτσι, αλλά το προφίλ δεν παίζεται - και μ' έχει άλλωστε συντροφέψει τρυφερά σε κάμποσα χρόνια μοναχικού μεταφραστικού μόχθου. Είχα πετύχει μια φωτογραφία με κατάλληλο φωτισμό σε μια εφημερίδα, και με είχε αφήσει άφωνο. Την είχα κόψει και την είχα φάτσα-κάρτα στο πρώτο συρτάρι του γραφείου μου. Όποτε στέρευα από έμπνευση ή είχα ανάγκη τόνωσης, άνοιγα το συρτάρι, την κοίταζα και αντλούσα δυνάμεις. Μέχρι που το απόκομμα της εφημερίδας κιτρίνισε, εγώ πήγα σ' άλλη γη σ' άλλα μέρη, και οι αλλεπάλληλες μετακομίσεις την εξαφάνισαν. Αλλά ο νεανικός έρωτας δεν πεθαίνει ποτέ, κι έτσι η Δαναΐδα του Ροντέν παρέμεινε πάντα για μένα το σύμβολο μιας ικεσίας που υποδουλώνει τους κραταιούς αποδέκτες της. Και ήμουν κι εγώ πρόθυμος αποδέκτης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2014)

Δεμανομπερικέτια!


----------



## cougr (Oct 4, 2014)

daeman said:


> [..]Ευχαριστώ που μου θύμισες την Αθοκουτάλα και το παραμύθι όπως μου το 'λεγε η γιαγιά μου πριν από 45+ χρόνια (τη δεύτερη παραλλαγή, σελ. 106-108). Εμένα μ' έλεγε αθοκάτσουλο, επειδή συνέχεια σκάλιζα την παραστιά (κι ακόμα δεν έχω σταματήσει) και μουζωνόμουνα με τον άθο. Καλή της ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται.[....]



Καταρχάς, kudos from me too, daeman. That was pure mantinade wizardry!

Εγώ πάλι θυμήθηκα το αθόνερο για το οποίο μού διηγόταν η γιαγιά μου, και πως στην εποχή της το χρησιμοποιούσαν για πολλά και διάφορα πράγματα, όπως για το λούσιμο τών μαλλιών και τού σώματος, το πλύσιμο και την λεύκανση ρούχων, στο πλύσιμο τσουκαλιών, για το φτιάξιμο παραδοσιακών γλυκών και μουσταλευριάς, ως εντομοκτόνο για ψύλλους και πολλά άλλα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2014)

cougr said:


> ...
> Εγώ πάλι θυμήθηκα το αθόνερο για το οποίο μού διηγόταν η γιαγιά μου, και πως στην εποχή της το χρησιμοποιούσαν για πολλά και διάφορα πράγματα, όπως για το λούσιμο τών μαλλιών και τού σώματος, το πλύσιμο και την λεύκανση ρούχων, στο πλύσιμο τσουκαλιών, για το φτιάξιμο παραδοσιακών γλυκών και μουσταλευριάς, ως εντομοκτόνο για ψύλλους και πολλά άλλα.



*αλισίβα* η : νερό που έχει βράσει με στάχτη από ξυλοκάρβουνα, απαραίτητο άλλοτε στο πλύσιμο των ρούχων και των μαγειρικών σκευών· σταχτόνερο.
[ιταλ. lisciva με ανάπτ. προτακτ. α- 3 από συμπροφ. με το αόρ. άρθρο και ανασυλλ. [mia-li > miali > mi-ali] ]

*αλισίβα* η – Βλ. και _αλουσιά_. Zεστό νερό με στάχτη για το πλύσιμο ασπρόρουχων (ή σκευών): (Mπερτολδίνος 164).
[<ιταλ. lisciva. H λ. στο Somav. (λ. _αλισιά_) και σήμ.]

*αλισίβα* η, (& region. _λισίβα_) lye (syn αλουσιά, θολόσταχτη, θερμός, σταχτόνερο): αραιή ~ lye-water | ρίχνω την ~ στα ρούχα pass the lye through the washing | την ~ βράζω για τα πιάτα | έκαμα ~ για να πλύνω τα πιάτα | folks. να μην τα πλύνεις σε ζεστό ουδέ σε ~ (Sarakatsanei) | poem θα φτιάξω φυλαχτό να βάλω τη βέρα σου | οπού φαγώθηκε στην ~ και στη σκούπα (Theodorou) | τι λούσιμο μας έκαμαν, να, τώρα δα, δεν ξέρεις, | έτσι ντυμένοι ως είμαστε και δίχως ~; (Stavrou Ar)
[fr It lisciva]

Να μην πω καμιά κοτσάνα στα ετυμολογικά που δεν τα κατέχω, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως η _κασταλαγή _βγήκε από το _κατασταλάζω_, γιατί το αθόνερο το αφήνεις ένα βράδυ να κατασταλάξει, για να καθιζάνουν τα στερεά του άθου και να διαλυθούν τα αλκαλικά συστατικά στο νερό, πριν το φιλτράρεις.



daeman said:


> Φτιάχνω αλισίβα (ή κασταλαγή) και κερνώ μελομακάρονα με αλισίβα, από καρδιάς.
> 
> Και στάχτη πουλώ/ανταλλάσσω/δανείζω/χαρίζω. Τ' αφεντικό τρελάθηκε.



Τhe original *lye *(water of lye):

a strong alkaline liquor rich in potassium carbonate leached from wood ashes and used especially in making soap and for washing;

[Middle English, from Old English _lēag;_ akin to Old High German _louga_ lye, Latin _lavare, lavere_ to wash, Greek _louein_]


Για το πλύσιμο τα παλιά τα χρόνια: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=140237&viewfull=1#post140237




cougr said:


> ... That was pure mantinade wizardry! ...



Nah, no wizardry involved, mate. I'm just a sorcerer's apprentice (and a lover of lye, it seems; not a lover of lies but certainly a doubter), saddled with the making of lye water for my master's concoctions. ​Ashes to water, water to lye. A conjurer of mantinadery ;-\ performing tricks with words would be the highest I could dream of. 

I'm Just lookin' to see what I'm missing - The Charlatans


----------

